# UPDATE: Shoni has neuter tomorrw



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

They have decided to go ahead with Shoni's neuter surgery and pull his baby teeth tomorrow. :shocked: They will try just using the gas and no other drugs for anesthetic for his liver's sake. They think he probably has a liver shunt, but it doesn't seem to be effecting him too much yet. After this is over they'll continue the plan I mentioned in the other post and repeat the Pro C in 30-60 days. This first Protein C test was shipped 12/13 suppose to be overnight in a cold pack, but didn't arrive until 12/17 and was run that day. I guess it was delayed because of a big snow storm. :w00t: 
I'm scared for my little boy and will be so glad when this is over! :smhelp: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Dee you know I will be praying for Shoni and you. Did you contact the breeder? I was wondering what she had to say. Hang in there :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Dee you know I will be praying for Shoni and you. Did you contact the breeder? I was wondering what she had to say. Hang in there :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Dee, I will most certainly, pray like crazy for our precious little Shoni.

Tell him I love him :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Dee, my thoughts and prayers will be with Shoni tomorrow. Please keep us updated. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The prayers have already started for your Shoni... Will be looking for your update and assume it will be a good one!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BABY SHONI WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll be watching for the good news about Shoni's surgery. Hang in there Dee.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dee I am praying like crazy too that little Shoni will do fine tomorrow, I'll pray for an easy surgery and full and speedy recovery rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Please give him a gentle hug from the boys and I :grouphug: and here's one for you too :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dee, Shoni is already in our prayers. He will be just fine, but I know as a mommy you are concerned. Please keep us posted after he gets home. :grouphug: for you and Shoni.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We'll be saying prayers for Shoni too! Its too bad you can't postpone the surgery until next month. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of hugs and prayers for you and Shoni :grouphug:  rayer: rayer:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Dee, I'll be praying for Shoni and Mommy. rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers being sent to darling little Shoni. Please keep us posted tomorrow, Dee.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Prayers for you and Shoni rayer:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We are sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck little man!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Hope everything goes well for Shoni tomorrow/today. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll be thinking of baby Shoni today ..I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Shoni will be on my mind all day. I just love that little guy! Hugs to you Dee. :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Good luck Shoni, we are thinking of you!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hugs to you and Shoni :grouphug: :grouphug: Let us know as soon as you can how he did!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Just checking in on Shoni :thumbsup: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smcry: I took my baby in at 8 AM Pacific time, so it is later in the day for most of you. The earilest my time he might be able to be picked up would be around 1 PM. I'll let you know how he did.

Poor Mama's boy had his eyes locked on me and was wiggling and reaching for me when they took him away. Besides the neutering he will probably have stitches in his mouth and will have his Home Again chip. So I expect him to be pretty sore. I feel queesy in my stomach when I think about it! I've spent this whole month taking the poor little guy in for tests! It all started on Dec. 3. He knows about the vet's office! He started shaking this morning when we turned west miles from the office. That's the way....... :smhelp:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Dee, I'm still praying like crazy.

I can't wait until you get him home.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Just 3 more hours to go. I am praying too rayer: hope he wont be too sore. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:grouphug: Praying for you and for Shoni :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers

Cathy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just wanted to check in to see if there was any word on sweet Shoni. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have had a particularly busy day today but I have been thinking of and praying for little Shoni rayer: 

I hope all has gone well for him and he is on his way to a speedy recovery :grouphug: 

Dee I know how they fully understand where they are heading, both our boys know the minute we hit that same road that leads to the vet's office and they whine the entire way there :smhelp: but when we return home they are so quiet, I think it's relief that they are not staying, especially Koko after his numerous eye procedures.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I pray for Shoni to have a speedy recovery. rayer: Hugs to you and Little Shoni! :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just read this post. I hope Shoni's surgery went well. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I was checking in to see how Shoni's doing too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was checking in, too. I need to get to the gym but really want to hear that Shoni is OK first.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm checking in too.....hope all is well!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hope all is well, I've been thinking about you guys :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

We are doing well. We've been home a couple of hours but I couldn't put Shoni down long enough to type. He is hurting of course and still bleeding from his mouth. They pulled 7 teeth. The 4 canines were the worse. They hadn't even started to disolve the root. They are huge. Probably close to an inch long. He did fine in surgery. He didn't potty or anything until just now--about 8 hours since the last time. Now if I can get him to eat a little.
Thanks for the wishes and prayers! We are very grateful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

just popped in for an update... hope to hear from you soon.

big hugs to you and shoni. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Dee. I'm sure he'll be tender for awhile, but he's probably just as happy to be home as you are to have him with you. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dee thank you for the update, poor little boy, bless his little heart :wub: I pray for his very speedy recovery and also that he can manage to eat a little something for you :grouphug: 
Gosh those were very large canines for a little fella, hopefully now his adult teeth can come through uninhibited


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ouch! I'm sure the way his poor mouth feels he doesn't even realize they did anything to the other end.

I'm so glad it went well and he is home.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad all went well! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dee, Shoni has been on my heart since I read your post, I'm glad he's home with mommy, now he can get some rest and heal hugs to you


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Dee, I just saw this post, I'm glad your baby is back home with you. I know how anxious you must've been. Hugs to you both.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank you for the update. Now I can relax! I just got home from the gym and the first thing I did before even getting K & C out of their crates was to check on Shoni. I am thrilled that he is home!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ooops double post.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh , I'm so happy he is home now


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I so glad Shoni's surgery went well. Sending wishes for a speedy recovery for our little boy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, thank God!!


Hugs to both of you :grouphug:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm thrilled Shoni is home too!

My little guy didn't have any extra health issues and it was hard for me to make the decision to neuter and have baby teeth (lots of them) pulled.

Hope your little fur guy recovers with ease!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad Shoni is home and well. I know he's spoiled already-but he's sure going to love the extra attention this holiday weekend! Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that your baby is back...give him kisses from me and tell him that I wish him a fast recovery :wub: :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I am glad to hear Shoni is back home. We are sending good thoughts your way for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> We are doing well. We've been home a couple of hours but I couldn't put Shoni down long enough to type. He is hurting of course and still bleeding from his mouth. They pulled 7 teeth. The 4 canines were the worse. They hadn't even started to disolve the root. They are huge. Probably close to an inch long. He did fine in surgery. He didn't potty or anything until just now--about 8 hours since the last time. Now if I can get him to eat a little.
> Thanks for the wishes and prayers! We are very grateful. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Glad things went well for you and Shoni. Those canines do have long roots on them. I end up having them pulled many times. Wishing Shoni a speedy recovery. 
Tina


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh that's great. I pray he has a full and speedy recovery. I also pray you can relax a little, Dee.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just checked in for an update and am glad to hear Shoni is home. I hope he's feeling better soon - his mouth must really be sore...ouch!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Poor little guy - 7 teeth. I'm glad he is home - I'm sure he'll have a speedy recovery with all your love!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

glad he's home with you! *hugs* Poor little guy..


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Dee I am so glad to hear that Shoni is home and in your care. Please give him gentle hugs and soft kisses from all of us at my house. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

So glad to see that Shoni is home and all went well. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad to hear that Shoni is home and recovering from his surgery. 

Oh dear the only baby teeth Luna has left are the upper canines :new_shocked: not looking forward to her spay in January :smscare2:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HAPPY TO HEAR BABY SHONI IS DOING WELL :wub:


----------

